# Fische verstecken sich!!!



## olli74 (20. Okt. 2013)

Hallo Ihe Fischfreunde,

ich habe seit ca. 2 Wochen bei meinen Fischen beobachtet, das sie sich am Tag häufig in der Höhle verstecken und nur zum Abend selten kurz raus kommen. Es sind zur Zeit um die 10-12° Grad im Teich. Es sind dann alle Fische in der Höhle, Koi, __ Barsch und __ Graskarpfen. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Es ist für meine Fische der erste Winter im Freien,

Viele Dank für eure Antworten im Voraus.

LG Jens


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hallo Jens!
Dafür gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Es ist warm in Deiner Höhle dh. das gepumpte Wasser geht daran vorbei, oder Stress wegen Fischräuber( Katze, __ Reiher). Fehlen denn Fische?
Aber ich denke die erste Variante ist es, seit zwei Wochen ist es auch merklich kühler geworden.

LG Ron!


----------



## olli74 (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hallo Ron,

Katzen sind genau so wie im Sommer am Teich. __ Reiher kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe auf jeden Fall noch keine hier gesehen.
Meine Filterung läuft jetzt auch nicht mehr über den BA sondern nur noch über den Simmer.
Ich denke auch das es ihnen in der Höhle angenehmer ist als im freien.

LG


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hallo Jens!
Würde ich erst mal weiter beobachten. Und dann Resultate ziehen.

LG Ron!


----------



## olli74 (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hallo Ron, 

Danke das werde ich tun. Ich werde meine Beob achtungen berichten. 

LG Jens


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Moin Olii,
außer zweier Bilder in Deinem user-Album kann ich keine Bilder zu Deinem Teich finden.
Hast Du sie unter einem thread irgendwo eingestellt?
Dann hätten wir alle ja vll. eine viel genauere Vorstellung von Deinem Teich und könnten
Dir noch ein paar Tipps geben, woran es ggfs. liegen kann - das Versteckspiel


----------



## olli74 (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hallo Eva-Maria, 

du hast Recht. Ich werde dann versuchen welche einzustellen.


----------



## olli74 (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Habe jetzt meine Alben auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.
 Ich hoffe es ist alles gut zu sehen.

LG 

Jens


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

hi Olli,
prima - danke für die Bilder.
Also, meine nicht maßgebliche Meinung... 
Du hast Besuch gehabt, __ Reiher, Katze... was auch immer
Teich ziemlich nackisch, da sind die Fische gut zu sehen.
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde über UW-Bepflanzung nachdenken,
spätestens zum nächsten Frühjahr.
Wie wäre es denn mit einer wirklich robusten Seerose z.B.,
muß ja keine starkwüchsige sein, aber halt doch so groß, 
dass die Fischis sich dort mal verstecken können... nur so als Idee.
Ein entsprechendes Pflanzgefäß würde ich dann so abdecken, dass die
Fische nicht alles rausschmeißen könnten, z.B. einen "Steinhaufen" umzu,
mehrere große flache Steine schräg ranstellen...


----------



## samorai (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hi Olli!
Deine Sauerstoff-zufuhr liegt zu tief und zieht die "warme" Wasserschicht ab.Lege sie auf circa 20cm unter Wasserkannte.
Jetzt ist man schlecht mit der Seerose, lege doch vorübergehend ein Styrodur Platte rein, ist Schatten und Versteck gleichzeitig.

LG Ron!


----------



## olli74 (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hallo Ron, 

wieso liegt meine Sauerstoffzufuhr zu niedrig? Sie Zieht die warme Schicht ab?

Verstehe ich nicht? Der Einlauf in Teich geht aus dem Filter. Siehe unterer Bildrand.


----------



## olli74 (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hallo Eva- Maria,

Ich hätte gern auch mehr Unterwasserpflanzen in meiem Teich. , nur haben leider meine Fischlein etwas gegen Unterwasserpflanzen.  __ Wasserpest, Krebsscheren... alles weggefressen 

Hast du noch eine Idee?

LG Olli


----------



## samorai (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

   Ich habe das Bild mal kopiert. Sind es keine Sauerstoffperlen die im hinteren Bereich aufsteigen? Oder ist es der Einlauf ?
Der Tipp war mehr für den Winter gedacht.

LG Ron!


----------



## olli74 (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hallo Ron, 

die Striche sind Stängel von Teich Rosen. In meinem Teich ist das einzige was Sprudelt ist mein Luftfheber. Durch meine Scheibe sind meine Fotos teilweise unscharf. 


Schönen Abend 
Olli


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Moin Olli,
diese Problematik kennen wir GsD nicht.
Unsere Fischis lassen das Grünzeugs hübsch in Ruhe.
Ich habe mir mal von jemandem sagen lassen, der auch Koi hat und 
das gleiche Problem wie Du hatte, dass er, als er begann grünen Salat zu füttern, 
die Koi die Wasserpflanzen in Ruhe ließen.
Ob das funktioniert... keine Ahnung.
Was ich auch noch nie selber gesehen habe, 
aber vll. auch eine Möglichkeit wäre... solch' einen "Glasturm" aus dem Wasser ragen 
lassen, musst mal suchen... wurde hier im Forum auch schon bebildert diskutiert.
Und eine weitere Idee, "Höhlen auf __ Stelzen" 
Also statt irgendwelcher Höhlen am Teichgrund, Höhle/-n anbieten, die z.B. auf einem "Dreibein" stehen... sodaß man Fische anschauen kann... quasi auf halber Höhe.
Müsste natürlich schick gemacht werden, aber da hättest Du ja im Winter eine tolle Beschäftigung
Und ansonsten würde ich Pflanzen gegen diese gefräßige Bande schützen, indem ich ihnen ein "drahtiges Maschennetz" verpasse, rostfrei natürlich


----------



## olli74 (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hallo Eva-Maria, 

die Idee mit dem Gitter hatte ich auch schon. Mir fehlte es nur an der Umsetzung. 

 Ich versteh den Hintergrund von den halbhohen Höhlen nicht. 

Ich habe heute Abend meine Fische alle bei Terrassenbeleuchtung durch die Scheibe beobachten können. Es waren alle draußen und schwommen munter herum. Nur sobald ich oben an den Teich kam versteckten sich die Großen sofort. Ich habe sie aber eine halbe Stunde lang beobachten können. 

Es war ein schöner Anblick. 

Schönen Abend 

Olli


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Moin Olli,
na ich hab' doch keine Kristallkugel und wusste doch nicht, 
dass Du Deine Fische durch die Glasscheibe bis auf den Grund sehen kannst,
wenn sie da in "ihrer Höhle" stehen.
Die halbhohe Höhlen soll(-t)en dazu dienen, dass Du Deine Fische bequem auf
Augenhöhe beobachten kannst, durch die Glasscheibe.
Und dass sie pfeilgeschwind abtauchen, wenn eine Silhouette am Teichrand 
auftaucht, spricht umso mehr dafür, dass sie "ungebetenen Besuch hatten".


----------



## willi1954 (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Moin..

meine verstecken sich nicht, im Gegenteil, sie haben Knast und warten auf ne Handvoll Futter 

 

Grüsse Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*



olli74 schrieb:


> Hallo Eva- Maria,
> 
> Ich hätte gern auch mehr Unterwasserpflanzen in meiem Teich. , nur haben leider meine Fischlein etwas gegen Unterwasserpflanzen.  __ Wasserpest, Krebsscheren... alles weggefressen
> 
> LG Olli



Hi Olli,

da sollte dann erst mal der "Unterwasserrasenmäher" Names __ weißer Amur ausziehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Nikolai (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hallo Olli,

ersteinmal gratulation zu deinem Teich. 
Deine Fische sind ganz offensichtlich verängstigt. Warum auch immer. Ich habe meine Fische nach einer Reiheratacke 2 Wochen lang nicht gesehen, als sie noch im kleinem Teich waren.
Wie tief ist dein Teich? Bei flachen Teichen sind die meisten Fische ängstlich, da sie bei Gefahr nicht abtauchen können.
In meinem jetzigen Teichaquarium sind meine Fische ständig unterwegs. Erst wenn sich Eis bildet werden sie ruhiger. Durch Personen am Teich lassen sie sich nicht stören. Im Gegenteil, sobald sie jemanden bemerken, versammeln sie sich alle an der Scheibe. Ob aus Neugier, oder weil sie auf Futter hoffen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Finalein (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hallo Olli,
Dein Teich sieht echt toll aus. Wollte ich mal gesagt haben. Deine Fische verschwinden nach unten, das tun meine Goldies auch. Ich habe Katzen und kann leider nicht verhindern, daß sie nachts mal am Teich rumlaufen. Fische haben sie bisher nicht bekommen, aber es reicht, wenn sie ins Wasser haun. Versuchen kann man`s ja mal. Und dann kommen meine Fischlies erst zum futtern, wenn auch ich weg bin.
Also ich tippe bei Deinen Fischlies auf Katz oder __ Reiher. Irgend etwas, was Angst macht. Übrigens auch Marder räubern gerne Fisch und halten sich am Teich auf.


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Fische verstecken sich!!!*

Hallo Olli !
So lange sind Fische nicht ängstlich. Wird irgend wo gebaut,oder eine Strasse gemacht ? Gibt es laute Geräusche ? Bohrhammer,Drucklufthammer oder Ramme ? Irgend was stimmt nicht, Militärflughafen ( Überschallgeräusche) ? Pferde getrampel ?
Meine erkennen mein Gang oder die Hand die sie füttert.

LG Ron!


----------

